
Where Is the Roommate Capital of the United States? - bpolania
http://priceonomics.com/where-is-the-roommate-capital-of-the-united-states/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10624759](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10624759)

